# Waxing



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Surf_n_Snow said:


> How often do you do it?


haha every day....gotta have the fast pace...and since the snow is gonna be gettin soft too i have to go get myself some rub-on wax so i don't get pissed off at the snow


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I used to do it every other day but now I just base it off base condition and performance.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> I used to do it every other day but now I just base it off base condition and performance.


Yup. Ditto that. I used to be anal about waxing, and now I just go by feel...literally!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I usually do it once a year but would like to do it more often


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

swisscake said:


> I usually do it once a year but would like to do it more often


Oh, you are really ripping yourself off waxing so little. Wax that baby up!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am a slack waxer i must confess.

i usually do a high grade wax just prior to a trip and then on the junker board especially, i wax it with a cheap fluoro wax every night or other night (and do the peetex candle thing)

the irony comes with my powder plank; coz it has graphite base, it needs this pricey carbon wax stuff; plus the base has all these little grooves that i don;t really want to compromise..... of course if i don;t wax the bugger it'll go slow, but if i do..... well i dunno!

yeah i'm a dick!

wax yer stick people! you only get back that, which you put in. you'll be grateful in the end! don't be a paolo!

now rub my wax free belly!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I do it when I know my board should be going faster. I usually get 3-4 days a week in most of the season and probably wax my board twice a week sometimes once a week.


----------

